# Would you sub out your sidewalk work?



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

After the last two snows in my area there seems to be a huge deficit in quality sidewalk work. Most places just had a straight path from the front door to the parking lot. Along with that 24 hours after the event sidewalk to pavement curbs/ transitions where still snow covered. I know in my area finding hard working, reliable workers is a big issue. 

I have been pondering starting a sidewalk clearing service that sub contracts with multiple large companies. (most of them do over 10 million a season) This would allow me to group alot of work on a tight route. 
I have talked to a couple operation managers at these various companies and they all said they were willing to give it shot. 

Knowing the pricing per square foot most companies are getting 50-60% more per square foot for sidewalks then parking areas/roadways. They are also charging more for ice melts and over applying due to poor training or in different employees.

I know I can make more and charge less with a tight route and fulfill a need for improving quality of service. 
My question to you: Would you ever sub out your sidewalk work?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


X2


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I did and it was great


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Duh of course. I sub out sidewalk work to others and also work as a sub for other contractors doing sidewalk work. There's a market there.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I always sub out my sidewalk work. 
Nothing is by th SF.
Figure out how much time per property and what you need to make per hour. Salting only takes a few minutes, but you have travel time, handling, etc, so get enough to cover that too.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> X2


+1


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

In a heartbeat, biggest worry(massive anxiety) is getting walks done, and I'm a very small operation.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

leigh said:


> biggest worry(massive anxiety) is getting walks done


Yes. And yes to subbing them out - already have some in place.

They ought to be paid well, because remember I can't find the help and I can't do it all alone. We have some on hourly, biggest ones are on a flat rate. They get dispatched for 2", on larger snowfalls they will get multiple dispatches.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

sidewalks=wet-boots......no get in the loader and plow!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Luther said:


> Duh of course. I sub out sidewalk work to others and also work as a sub for other contractors doing sidewalk work. There's a market there.


 Wait! I just reread this. You sub out your sidewalk work to others and then you sub yourself out to other companies to do their sidewalks ? Why don't you do your own sidewalks and if you have time after, do work for others ?


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

leigh said:


> Wait! I just reread this. You sub out your sidewalk work to others and then you sub yourself out to other companies to do their sidewalks ? Why don't you do your own sidewalks and if you have time after, do work for others ?


I think he means he gets hired from other companies to do their Walkways and he uses his subs to fulfill them.

Contractor who's looking to get his walkways done 
Will to pay x amount of dollars

Take the clients 
Sub them out for x amount -25%

You get 25% for making a few calls

Make sure your subs are the ones handling any issues and complaints


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

NBRam1500 said:


> I think he means he gets hired from other companies to do their Walkways and he uses his subs to fulfill them.
> 
> Contractor who's looking to get his walkways done
> Will to pay x amount of dollars
> ...


Gotcha,I'm tired,only 1 cup of coffee so far. So he subs his subs.


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

Our business is primarily lawn applications. We have 25 steel green/zsprays. Planning to ***** out our machines with z plows on the front to large landscapers doing their sidewalks with the expectation that we do their treatments as well.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Green mentorship said:


> Our business is primarily lawn applications. We have 25 steel green/zsprays. Planning to ***** out our machines with z plows on the front to large landscapers doing their sidewalks with the expectation that we do their treatments as well.


Good help is hard to find. Sometimes you have hoard all the manpower you can.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

green mentorship how many snow event you get there?:laugh:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

leigh said:


> Wait! I just reread this. You sub out your sidewalk work to others and then you sub yourself out to other companies to do their sidewalks ? Why don't you do your own sidewalks and if you have time after, do work for others ?


I think you read it right the first time. We put together several crews (and super crews) and sub ourselves out to a couple different large companies in the area to do their sidewalk work. They just can't find good sidewalk labor. They pay us very well and it's good work for all of those guys. They are all our employees.

We also have a body of work where we are the primary contractor. On most of those we self perform the sidewalk work. However there are several of these sites (some on the fringe of our service area and some in the middle of our service area) that I do sub out to different companies for a variety of different reasons. It works out best for both of us and them.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> I think you read it right the first time. We put together several crews (and super crews) and sub ourselves out to a couple different large companies in the area to do their sidewalk work. They just can't find good sidewalk labor. They pay us very well and it's good work for all of those guys. They are all our employees.
> 
> We also have a body of work where we are the primary contractor. On most of those we self perform the sidewalk work. However there are several of these sites (some on the fringe of our service area and some in the middle of our service area) that I do sub out to different companies for a variety of different reasons. It works out best for both of us and them.


Do you charge these companies a seasonal rate or per push or some other variation?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, all of the above.


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you charge these companies a seasonal rate or per push or some other variation?


Seems like the bottom feeders pay hourly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I think @Defcon 5 should be on one of those crews..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buy him a Ventrac...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

He’ll break that


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Buy who a ventrac?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Luther said:


> He'll break that


Drop spreader, no spinners to lose...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> He'll break that


They don't have spinners, duals or underbody scrapers to create a spark show...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I hear a shovel is quicker than one of those sidewalk machines...


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I sub my sidewalks out.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I am going to give it the old college try next season. After doing some recon I could probably start now, however I don't have the proper setup to be as efficient as I need to be. Thanks for the input. I am thinking of going with a box truck landscape style with ramp, onboard fuel station, 5' side door to load pallets and maybe a porta jon and heat exchanger.


----------

